# Do I need timbren's on my 1999 F350 Diesel?



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I have done some searching on here about timbrens on Super Duties and have found a few different answers. 
I have a 1999 F350 Dually 7.3L. I read the door sticker and the springs say XD, and I do also have the window sticker when the truck was new and it says it has the plow package. 
Did the plow package come with the heavier springs back in 99? I just bought a Western MVP 9'6" poly plow and it doesn't sag that much but I was debating on putting some timbrens in as well. 
Any thoughts, just trying to see what i can do to extend the life of the front end a year more, because I know plowing kills the front end. I have replaced the U-joints and ball joints a few times already in the past 5 years I have had the truck. 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

You have the heaviest springs they would put on your truck at the time, I would skip the timbrens and look into a set of X code front leafs. They are put on the 450 and 550 size trucks and will carry the weight of the plow well. You will also gain front end height and a worse ride. They will also bolt right up and I think are cheaper than timbrens. I've seen the springs for around 85 bucks online


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really necessary, but if you want you can do the springs as mentioned


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't think I am going to do the springs for now, like I mentioned the truck handles the plow fine from what I can tell just thought for the easy install of the timbrens of just adding them to help it out even more.
Thanks


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

On my 2000 7.3L I didn't add them until I put a Blizzard 810 on, privious to that I had an 8' Fisher and a Western 8.5 MVP and the truck handeled those just fine. Overall the truck will handel the weight fine, but over time the springs do relax.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mklawnman;1866118 said:


> I have done some searching on here about timbrens on Super Duties and have found a few different answers.
> I have a 1999 F350 Dually 7.3L. I read the door sticker and the springs say XD, and I do also have the window sticker when the truck was new and it says it has the plow package.
> Did the plow package come with the heavier springs back in 99? I just bought a Western MVP 9'6" poly plow and it doesn't sag that much but I was debating on putting some timbrens in as well.
> Any thoughts, just trying to see what i can do to extend the life of the front end a year more, because I know plowing kills the front end. I have replaced the U-joints and ball joints a few times already in the past 5 years I have had the truck.
> ...


Spring's / Suspension Components have little to nothing to do with prolonging the life of a front end. That generation Super Duty's are prone to ball joint wheel bearing and ring/pinion failure.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

The truck only has 87,000 miles on it and it previously had a 8'6" pro plow on it. Yah that's what I have found out about super duties ball joints and wheel bearing for sure and I have replaced the ball joints and ujoints. 
Sounds like I'll be fine if I don't do anything right now since it has the heavier springs. Over time I may have to change the springs out.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'd put "X" springs and air bags. Timbrens will make the ride absolutely horrible. Air bags will allow you to run empty with a nicer ride when you don't have your plow on.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I used them on my 2000 F350, the truck did a lot better handling my V-Plow. I removed them when the plow wasn't being used...during summer months. With no extra weight on the truck I bounced around so much more. 

Besides, taking them off and re installing them is about a 15 min job.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the inverted style leaf springs, no idea what "letter" they are. They handle my plow perfectly find, with wings added its over 1,000lbs. Since adding bigger tires, I did put on a shackle lift though which doesn't increase the capacity at all. 

I'd say save your money and run it as is.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I think you're fine. I had my 9'2 vxt on my 03 diesel 250 and had no problems. I had a two inch lift but that didnt do much


----------



## therabbittree (Dec 17, 2008)

You have the X Codes already. You said your door jamb sticker says XD X is front spring code, D is the rear spring code.

I am looking into front Timbrens too for my Boss 9.2' DXT . I have 2000 Excursion with modified front springs and modified B code rear springs.

I haven't mounted the plow yet. Still finishing the truck. Its a conversion truck. 12V Cummins, 6 speed G56 Manual trans , manual shift 271 Transfer case etc...etc
Thanks,
Deo


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

^that sounds awesome!


----------



## SGSMAN (Feb 7, 2010)

I have an 02 f250 ccsb 7.3 with the plow package.i run a blizzard 810.it did sag a little I put air bags on it and raise it to stock height with the plow on it.for 300 bucks you cant beat it.


----------

